# HP's Extended Warranty offer is back (1st February-20th April)



## Anish9218 (Feb 13, 2013)

www.hp.com/in/buyandprotect
Hp's giving 2nd and 3rd year warranty for a very less cost to all buying Notebooks from *1st February ‘13 to 30th April ‘13.*
Do check this site, I hope admins can pin this post till 30th April. Would be very helpful and saving around 3500 bucks or more for people who go for HP Notebooks.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow Thanks for the info. Will surely help the new buyers.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2013)

i have edited the title to reflect the subject. no need to be sticked as all other brands offer similar offer.


----------

